# Drug seeking behavior



## coderbytrade

What is the correct ICD 9 code for drug seeking behavior?


----------



## PeaPod1

We have always use the following combination(only if the provider actually put "drug seeking behavior" in assessment:
305.90
V65.2
Hope this helps.


----------



## sreek1211

Hi,

We use V65.2 for drug seeking behavior.

Sreekumar,CPC


----------

